# Hilfe: Möller Steuerung PS4-151 im Privathaus



## Privathausbesitzer (5 April 2008)

Hallo,

habe mit meinem neuen Haus eine Möller Steuerung PS4-151 erworben. Diese macht abends das Licht an und aus und hat Zugriff auf 4 Bewegungsmelder, soweit ich es als Laie ohne weitere Schaltschrankkenntnisse erkennen kann. Was sie sonst noch kann, kann ich nicht sagen. Es gibt kein HMI im Haus. Ggf. gab es mal eines, da einige Kabel in einem Zimmer liegen, von denen ich nicht weiß, wofür sie da sind. Nun hat der Installateur hier vielleicht mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen und Möller empfiehlt, alles rauszunehmen, und eine einfachere Lösung umzusetzen. Ich möchte aber "einfach nur" mit dem Notebook an die Steuerung ran, um dort die Parameter neu zu setzen. Nach Rücksprache mit Möller brauche ich dafür ein Interfacekabel, dass knapp 100 EUR bei Möller kosten soll und die Software Succosoft 40 für >900 EUR. Danach soll ich das Programm neu schreiben, da ich angeblich nicht auf die Steuerungsprogrammierung des Installateurs in der SPS zugreifen kann. Wenn das alles getan ist, überlege ich, dass ich das auf der Website von Möller angebotene Ethernet-Interface mit Webserver an die RS232C Schnittstelle hänge und "ganz einfach" in Zukunft meine Parameter via Ethernet-Netzwerk setze. Was das kostet, habe ich aber noch nicht nachgefragt. Nun emfinde ich es aber als absoltut überproportional, für die Lichtspielerei über 1000 EUR auszugeben alleine für Software und Kabel, ohne zu wissen, ob ich überhaupt in der Lage bin, die neue Steuerung ans laufen zu bekommen geschweige denn den Webserver in Betrieb zu nehmen. Was empfehlen die Profis und wer kann mir ggf. ein Angebot machen, mit dem ich etwas anfangen kann hinsichtlich der Möglichkeit, mit dieser Steuerung & Installation dann doch noch etwas anfangen zu können.

Viele Grüße vom etwas ratlosen

Privathausbesitzer


----------



## edison (5 April 2008)

Wo ist denn Dein Wohnhaus?
Ist der, der das geschaffen hat nicht greifbar?
Allzu viel kann mit der Steuerung nicht realisiert sein, wenn ich das richtig sehe gibts 16Eingänge und 8 Relaisausgänge.
Wieviele davon sind denn (womit) belegt ?
Welche Vorkenntnisse sind vorhanden?


----------



## zotos (5 April 2008)

Ich würde da auch eher eine andere Steuerung reinsetzen. z.B. eine Wago 750-841 die dürfte mit Hard- und Software inklusive Webserver für die Visu in der Preisregion liegen die Du für die Software und die wen Webserver genannt hast. Auch Moeller hat da Günstigere und Zeitgemäßere Lösungen. Ein MFD4 mit einem CANopen Slave sollte auch einiges bieten.


----------



## lorenz2512 (6 April 2008)

hallo,
beschreib mal was das die möller macht, und was du dir so vorstellst wo du hin willst, desweiteren kontaktier mal den uwe schröder hier aus dem forum, vielleicht wohnt der bei dir um die ecke und kann dir helfen.


----------



## Privathausbesitzer (7 April 2008)

Hallo,

ich hab dann mal ein Bild gemacht, das anhängt. Das Haus steht in der Nähe von Aachen. Der Vorbesitzer ist seit Wochen nicht erreichbar. Somit kann ich nicht herausfinden, wer die Steuerung dort eingebaut hat. Vorkenntnisse SPSen: Keine. Strom: Nicht mehr als Laienkenntnisse.

Die Möller macht sichtbar folgendes: Abends macht sie im Außenbereich diverse Lampen an und nach einer gewissen Zeit wieder aus. Das war es schon. Ob hinter der Steuerung auch eine Schalterlogik steht, kann ich nicht sagen. Fast alle Lampen kann ich auch über 4 Taster manuell an- und ausschalten. Die 4 Taster sind aber nicht nur an einer Stelle, sondern an 4 Stellen im Haus (also zusammen 16 Stück). An zwei Stellen sind jeweils auch „Master-„ oder „Painkschalter“, die jeweils alle Lampen an- oder ausmachen können (16 plus 2). „Alle“ heißt dann (neben den 4 Verbrauchersträngen) auch noch zusätzlich die Beleuchtung in der Garage, die ich ansonsten nicht über die 4 Lichtschalter für den Außenbereich schalten kann. Im Außenbereich ist ein weiteres 4er-Paar Taster für 3x die gleichen Lampen plus einer anderen, die ich nicht über die Schalter im Haus betätigen kann. Diese eine Lampe geht abends automatisch an und aus und ein weiteres 4er Schalterpaar ist in der Garage (24 plus 2 plus 1). Im Schaltschrank sind noch 4 Bewegungsmelder angeschaltet (rechts unten). An Bewegungsmeldern habe ich zwei vor dem Haus gesehen. Den Rest muss ich noch suchen. Die über manuelle Schalter steuerbaren Lampen befinden sich im Außenbereich des Grundstücks hinter dem Haus. Weitere 2 Lampen vor dem Haus scheinen nur über die Bewegungsmelder anzugehen. Dies jedoch nur abends/nachts. Ich denke also, dass irgendwo auch noch ein Helligkeitssensor hängt. Habe eine Kiste gesehen außen. Weiß jedoch noch nicht, ob es ein Außenthermostat der Heizung ist, oder aber ein Helligkeitssensor gehe jedoch davon aus. Von weitem sieht es nach Helligkeitssensor aus. Ob das alles ist, was die Steuerung macht, kann ich nicht sagen.

Was hängt „dran“? Siehe Bild. Erkennt jemand einen Zusammenhang mit dem Geschilderten?

Was will ich machen? Ich will zunächst einmal Einfluss auf das haben, was die Steuerung macht und sie einstellen können. Minimum wäre also ein Ein- und Ausschalter sowie das Wissen darüber, was das Ding genau macht. Das ist mir nicht immer klar, denn mal ist eine spezielle Lampe an und mal nicht, ohne dass ich eine Regel dahinter erkennen könnte. Hinzu kommt, dass diese Lampe keinen eigenen manuellen Schalter hat. Entweder hat die Lampe also einen Wackelkontakt, oder sie folgt einer Logik (oder Unlogik) in der Steuerung. 

Was will ich sonst noch: Ich würde z.B. gerne das Szenario ändern. Manche Lampen finde ich, müssen nicht „automatisch“ angehen. Andere würde ich gerne länger brennen lassen. Auch würde ich gerne wissen, warum mindestens ein Schalter im Außenbereich manchmal gar nicht schaltet (bzw. eine Schaltung auslöst). Es ist also auch irgendwo ein Wurm in der ganzen Steuerung / Verschaltung. Der Vorbesitzer meinte, er habe alle halbe Jahre mal die Sicherung ausschalten müssen, damit wieder alle Schalter ordnungsgemäß funktionieren. Ob es folglich wirklich Sinn macht, den Installateur ausfindig zu machen, weiß ich nicht...

Zu den Alternativen: Die kosten ja auch wieder eine Stange Geld. Besser fände ich einen günstigeren Weg z.B. mit (gebrauchter) Software und (Web-)Interface auf die bestehende Steuerung bzw. neu zu erstellende Steuerung bzw. deren Webserver zugreifen zu können. Entweder ab und an per RS232 oder "online" via Netzwerk.

Freue mich auf weitere Fragen und Anregungen!


----------



## IBFS (8 April 2008)

Ich könnte mir folgendes Vorstellen:

1.   Alle blauen Ausgänge sind 24Volt. D.h. wenn du "von außen" direkt
     auf die Klemme 24 Volt anlegst, dann kannst du erstmals schauen
     welche lampen irgendwo angehen.  

2.  Dasselbe machst du mit den Eingängen. Du versuchst 
    dabei herauszufinden welche Taster wohin gehen. Was
    übrig bleibt sind Dämmerungsschalter usw.

3. Aufgrund der Größe - und  falls du interesse dafür hast - 
    könntest du deine neue eigenen Steuerung von Grund auf
    neu generieren - z.B. mit Möller EASY. Das ist u.U. besser
    als krampfhaft herauszufinden, was sich dein Vorbesitzer
    gedacht kann. Den du hast doch bestimmt ganz andere
    Vorstellungen.

4. Schau mal hier:  http://www.moeller.net/aktuell/s812.jsp 


Gruß


----------



## Privathausbesitzer (28 Juni 2022)

Hi,

ich hab die Sache nun 14 Jahre im Schrank hängen gelassen und würde mich für eine neue Lösung interessieren, bei der ich das ganze mit Handy steuern und - im Idealfall - auch über Webbrowers parametrieren kann. Schlussendlich sind es nur eine Reihe von Lichtschaltern und ein Helligkeitssensor, die da angeschlossen sind und Relais, die wohl das Licht (bzw den normalen Strom) dann an und ausschalten. Kann mir vorstellen, dass das einfacherer geht. Hab aber keine Ahnung. Ich habe mittlerweile eine Hunter Hydrawise 12 HC-12 Innenbereich HC-1201i-E Wifi / Wlan Steuergerät für bis zu 12 Magnetventile zur Bewässerungssteuerung installiert. Diese hat noch 6 24 V Plätze frei. Diese könnte ich vermutlich an eine von den insgesamt 5 Schalterleisten im Hause / Garten / Garage anbinden, mit denen man jeweils über 4 Wipp-Schalter 4 unterschiedliche Lichterfelder anmachen kann.  Dann wäre das schon geregelt. Ob das aber wirklich geht, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Wie seht Ihr das? Die Steuerung macht mir das Licht aber zudem auch jeden Abend einfach so für 2 Stunden ca. an und schaltet dann diese auch weider ab. Das geht jetzt so seit Jahren - ob ich das brauche oder nicht. Das muss weg bzw. smarter steuerbar gemacht werden. Gibt es dazu einen Rat?

LG


----------

